# Picture Request: Cro Cop Axe Kick/LHK Attempts



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone got a good pic of that Axe Kick he threw at Barry? Or even a pick of some of the attempts?

Please and thank you.

EDIT: Found one if anyone has anhmore angles or something let me know.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

this might be the one you found, but here it is anyway!

you might want to save that and zoom out, haha.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SJ said:


> this might be the one you found, but here it is anyway!
> 
> you might want to save that and zoom out, haha.


That...is....enormous.....


----------

